# Celtics, Posey agree on deal



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/celtics/

This is awesome news. Posey was the best wing player left that we could've signed. Better than Patterson.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Wow! Fantastic news.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Funny, we were just talking about him yesterday in a kind of "well it'd be nice to have but we won't get him" kind of tone.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

damn...wrong miami heat forward


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Good signing.

He's a good outside defender, and can also knock it down from three. The downside? He vanishes a lot. He can have a great game, then a bad one. Overall, I like this signing for you guys and Posey should be a good weapon off the bench.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> damn...wrong miami heat forward


hahaha.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

In hindsight I should've made the title "Celtics come to terms with three-point shooting veteran Miami Heat forward."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good signing. Good shooter and a very good defender


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Also adds a lot of grit and toughness. Knows how to play the gamethe right way.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Here was my description of Posey that I posted a few days ago when it came to addressing what we were might be losing:



Flash is the Future said:


> Outstanding hustler. Clutch 3 point shooter. Occasional slasher. Mediocre ball handler. Good athlete. Outstanding help defender (taking charges). Mediocre one on one defender. Can guard SFs and PFs but not SGs. Great rebounder. A seemingly unwilling scorer. But he's got balls. And he's deadly against the Bulls. I'd prefer to keep him but we won't pay the tax...or we're going hard for Ron Artest.


I'm pretty happy that Posey went to the Celtics instead of a team like the Nets. I didn't want to have to cheer against him, and as of right now I like the Celtics more than anyone other than the Heat in the East. I've always liked KG. Here's what you can expect from Posey:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y72gBvGSFuk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y72gBvGSFuk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxU3YXcRwV0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxU3YXcRwV0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

(Watch the last play for this one at 0:23) The Heat were down by two, with 1.7 seconds on the clock and...
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/74plTVykg7Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/74plTVykg7Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> damn...wrong miami heat forward


I was so ready to say that! :lol: 


WOW though. Awesome pick-up. Here come the Celtics. I was still thinking Boston was a "maybe" kind of rumor. I guess not!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Rich get richer. I'm starting to think that a Rondo/Allen/Pierce/Posey/Garnett lineup might not be a terrible idea.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great move. Big upgrade on the defensive end.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Rich get richer. I'm starting to think that a Rondo/Allen/Pierce/Posey/Garnett lineup might not be a terrible idea.


I'd agree woth that. Posey can capably play PF. He guarded Dirk well in the Finals (along with UD). Plus, if we were losing Posey, I'm also thankful he went to Boston for this reason: Ruben Patterson wants you guys or us the most. Now that you got Posey, we should be able to get Ruben on the cheap.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

By the way, on behalf of James Posey, I've got to ask. How are the clubs in Boston. :razz:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Posey/Perkins = best goon duo in the league.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Good signing guys. Enjoy getting to the finals this year.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What did Perkins do?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Rich get richer. I'm starting to think that a Rondo/Allen/Pierce/Posey/Garnett lineup might not be a terrible idea.


On second thought, I think that that should be the fourth quarter lineup for the Celtics. You definitely want Posey out there. And the only way to do that is to go small. But still that's a great rebounding lineup. Posey averages 7.4 per40minutes, while PP is a phenomenal rebounder, and do I even need to mention KG.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nice pickup. very impressive. Hopefully this just adds fuel to the fire. Chris Webber has to notice this and hopefully he is on Ainge's radar. Sounds like PJ Brown was thinking about Miami, but after this maybe he reconsiders and listens to boston as well.
I hate to say it but Ainge might want to consider Doug Christie. If he can get it in the contract that his wife is not allowed in any nba arena. :biggrin: Might also try and find whatever hole Glenn "Big Dog" Robinson went and hid in. To my knowledge he didnt cause a commotion on the spurs. dont know if he is healthy enough to even play... worth considering though.
and of course dont forget about Allan Houston who says his comeback is a go.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> On second thought, I think that that should be the fourth quarter lineup for the Celtics. You definitely want Posey out there. And the only way to do that is to go small. But still that's a great rebounding lineup. Posey averages 7.4 per40minutes, while PP is a phenomenal rebounder, and do I even need to mention KG.


I'm not sure about that. Posey's a good rebounder for his position but in this scenario he would be replacing Perkins, who averaged 9 per40 in his worst year. Still, that's just rebounding. You still have above-average rebounders for their positions in Rondo, Pierce, and Garnett. And Posey provides other things that Perkins simply isn't capable of, so I think it'd be a good idea to at least experiment with.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Man - I'm looking at Posey's breakout season in 2003-04 with Memphis when they went 50-32. He was pretty much the No. 2 guy on that team behind Gasol, and was their top 3-pt shooter (better than Mike Miller and Jason Williams), along with being their best FT shooter along with JW at 83%. Lead the team in steals too.

Nice job! This makes for another pearl in the string of Celtic acquisitions this summer.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Who would of bet we'd be in a position to read quotes like this one below, this summer (besides me :biggrin: ):



> According to agent Mark Bartelstein, Posey could have received more to play in some other locations, but was attracted by the Celtics’ growing allure as eastern conference contenders.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I would much rather have Patterson, but Posey is a decent signing, though his offense is below average.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

True Prem, but we should not really need his offense. He D is a great addition though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Posey's a good signing, but I think I'd rather have had Patterson. He definitely would've come in cheaper and would produce about just as much as Posey will. I don't know, maybe I'm biased against him because I'm a Bulls fan. In my eyes, he's still a goon. I really didn't expect the Celtics to end up with him though, good for them.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

A conservative [without Tony Allen] estimation of our rotation [ten players, though I suppose Doc may narrow it down to eight or nine depending on how much he would like to play Scalabrine and Perkins, eliminating regular minutes from Pollard and Davis/Powe] may look like:

C - Perkins [28] | Garnett [12] | Pollard [8]
PF - Garnett [24] | Scalabrine [12] | Davis or Powe [12]
SF - Pierce [24] | Posey [24]
SG - Allen [36] | Pierce [12]
PG - Rondo [30] | House [18]

The roster looks like:

C - Kendrick Perkins, Scot Pollard
FC - Kevin Garnett
PF - Glen Davis, Leon Powe
F - Brian Scalabrine, Brandon Wallace
SF - James Posey
GF - Paul Pierce, Ray Allen
SG - Jackie Manuel, Tony Allen
G - Eddie House, Gabe Pruitt
PG - Rajon Rondo


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Was this even a rumor at any point?

Either way, I like the move. I just turned on my TV after working 9 hours of move in and this was the first news I saw. Terrific signing for us. The other thing that I really like about this is that it weakens Miami's defense. Posey and Wade guarding Pierce and Allen wasn't something I was going to like too much. Now, no Posey make that matchup a lot more attractive.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Was this even a rumor at any point?


It was, but the Celtics were mentioned along with four other teams.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> I would much rather have Patterson, but Posey is a decent signing, though his offense is below average.


Are you kidding?

Posey is like Patterson with less offensive game and without the psychosis. I'd way rather have him. As for his offense being below average - it's not great, but we're talking about a guy who has put up a full season of 14 a game on a very good team. 

I don't know. Maybe I put too much stock in having a guy that isn't a certifiable nutjob that his teammates hate.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Posey's offense is adequate with the big 3. He knocks down the 3 ball quite nicely. I'd say he is a better offensive player than Patterson


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The deal is completely done.

Posey is no longer an offensive player. He can't defend P & L.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Posey can't defend Pick and Roll.

PJ Brown is a better fit for Boston.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Whew. Thank goodness you don't think this was a good move, otherwise I'd be really worried.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Posey is like Patterson with less offensive game and without the psychosis. I'd way rather have him. As for his offense being below average - it's not great, but we're talking about a guy who has put up a full season of 14 a game on a very good team.
> 
> I don't know. Maybe I put too much stock in having a guy that isn't a certifiable nutjob that his teammates hate.


Patterson does everything Posey does, but he is more efficient.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Patterson does everything Posey does, but he is more efficient.





> I don't know. Maybe I put too much stock in having a guy that isn't a certifiable nutjob that his teammates hate.


...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, can't believe Posey is a Celtic. I can't even begin to picture him in a green jersey after watching him play for the Heat for the past couple years... but this should prove to be a great pick up for us -- good 3-point shooter, good defender, and a good slasher.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

blh5387 said:


> Wow, can't believe Posey is a Celtic. I can't even begin to picture him in a green jersey after watching him play for the Heat for the past couple years... but this should prove to be a great pick up for us -- good 3-point shooter, good defender, and a* good slasher*.


Which really annoys me, because during his entire stay in Miami, he was only a slasher for us from March to April of this year, even though he was great at it in Memphis. That's why I said he was an unwilling offensive player. He seemingly just catches and shoots 3s. Although occasionally he'll make a fadeaway 18 footer.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> damn...wrong miami heat forward


i agree


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Great fit, but I hate his cheap shots.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> damn...wrong miami heat forward


You're right, but the Heat wouldn't deal Haslem to Boston.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> Patterson does everything Posey does, but he is more efficient.


Patterson certainly is good at getting to the hole, even against determined defense. :bsmile:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Great signing, really what was needed off the bench at the wing spot, great defense and main weapon on this team will be his 3 ball.
experienced, playoff tested, gritty.... really really good signing, and without quite the issues patterson brings


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> You're right, but the Heat wouldn't deal Haslem to Boston.



:allhail:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I like the signing. We now have a bench of players who have gone deep into the playoffs before and have been there. Danny has given Doc something to work with. It's all up to Doc now...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> I like the signing. We now have a bench of players who have gone deep into the playoffs before and have been there.


Exactly. Very impressive summer.



Truth34 said:


> It's all up to Doc now...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

ROTFLMAO....That's the reaction I expected!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think it's a good signing. You can never have enough 3 point shooting and defense and it will be nice to have a tough veteran not afraid to pop someone in the mouth after a hard foul on Paul or Ray. I also like his rebounding ability. The Celtics have quietly put themselves together a serviceable, though not spectacular bench. A vet PG is all that is still very much needed. 

We could've done better, but thus far I'm very pleased with what Ainge has put on the bench. None of the signings have been a what are you thinking acquisition such as Veal. All came at a decent price.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth34 said:


> It's all up to Doc now...


Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Posey sounds a positive ring



> "[I'm] very excited for the opportunity to win at a high level and, *at the end of the day, win a championship," Posey said. "And I think there's a great opportunity here. You just feel it in the air with all the moves that were made this offseason."*
> 
> Such talk would have seemed ludicrous just a few months ago as the Celtics posted the second-worst record in the NBA. But a draft-day trade for sharpshooter Ray Allen and the ensuing deal for superstar Kevin Garnett made championship aspirations seem not so far-fetched.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Posey suspended 1 game for reckless driving per nba.com


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I loved this signing, a glue guy like all teams need when looking towards a championship banner : )


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

At the least, this makes the Bulls - Celtics games a heck of alot more interesting...


----------

